# New 3 mile Bridge Proposal...



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/MyPensacolaBayBridge/videos/417246695301723/

What will happen to the existing Fishing Bridge?
What will happen to the existing driving bridges?
Will fishing be allowed from the pedestrian walkways along the new bridges?

:blink:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It will stay there as is.
It will be taken down and set to reefs as 2RCII promised, then the new bridge will take its place.
Not sure.


----------



## pfbluedevil91 (Dec 24, 2016)

Just hope they have lights on the bottom like the end of the video showed. The lights are what makes fishing their so great right now at night.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> It will stay there as is.
> It will be taken down and set to reefs as 2RCII promised, then the new bridge will take its place.
> Not sure.


Promise full filled. You are all Welcome!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

2RC's II said:


> Promise full filled. You are all Welcome!



I owe you a fried pinfish dinner!!!!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> I owe you a fried pinfish dinner!!!!!!


Thanks AH!😂


----------

